# Anybody up for Monday overnight out of Venice?



## ProKat22 (May 24, 2011)

1 foot or less is forecast for Monday night... let me know if anybody has any interest!


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

ProKat22 said:


> 1 foot or less is forecast for Monday night... let me know if anybody has any interest!


I just saw this, did you go? Shoot me a pm in the future!:texasflag


----------



## lowlagmad (Mar 12, 2015)

same here, just saw this or else would have been down. down any time dm me for contact info. experience offshore.


----------

